# Disbudding Iron Poll: Rhinehart x30 vs x50 + 1/2 inch vs. 3/4 inch tip



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

We have decided to purchase a new disbudding iron and would love some input.  

We currently have a Rhinehart x30 with a pygmy tip which has turned out to be far too small to do the job. 

The Rhinehart x30, the less expensive can be ordered with a larger tip, which is permanently affixed so it cant be changed out if it was the wrong size or if it wore out.  I have read several reviews that say people like it over the x50 because the tip is directly attached though.

The Rhinehart x50, a tad more expensive which does not bother me, come with a fix larger calf tip but can be ordered with various adapters, so it can be adjusted to the right size or replaced if needed.  It gets hotter and stays hotter for longer which some reviewers say they like, but others say that the adapter is not as nice as the fixed tip of the x30.

I am also going between the  inch and the  inch because of the mixed reviews.  I am thinking that the  inch would be adequate, seeing as that is double the diameter of the one I currently have, and I do not want it to be too large.

So whatcha think?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 4, 2013)

I love my x30 with the 1/2 inch tip. Haven't used anything else but I can see where the interchangable tips would come in handy. I think 3/4 inch would be too big though.. I read some reviews saying the x30 gets a little hotter with shorter burn times. Not sure if thats true or not.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 4, 2013)

We are ditching our pygmy tip for the same reason.  Ok on some girls.  But crud on anything else.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 4, 2013)

We have the Rhinehart 50.

It was only a few dollars more, so I decided we could eat out one less time and get the more expensive one.

It's the only one we've ever had.

We have the l/2 inch size.

We have full size Nubian Dairy goats.

We had a few small scurs on the first few goats we disbudded.  Nothing serious, mainly just big bumps. 

Now after 3 years and doing about 30 goats, we have it down pat.

We use a disbudding box, give the Essential CD & T shot in the muscle of the flank, IM.

DH does the holding of the iron part, I assist by holding the nose still.  I have an ove glove on in case my hand slips or something I get "branded" myself.

He does about 4-6 seconds on one side.  Lets the iron heat up, does 4 to 6 seconds on the other side, we access the burn, if it has any black on it we reburn the second time for 4 to 6 seconds or until we get a good copper color.

If we are doing a buckling, we may do it a little longer each time.  We have never done the figure 8.  So far, so good.

I really think it bothers me more than the goat.  The first time we had a little white (bone) showing I almost passed out.  I just knew the goat was going to die, and me with it.  We were both OK.  I only wished I'd had some whiskey on hand, I'd have sure took a shot.  My husband was raised on a farm in Iowa and is familar with these kinds of things, but I'm a wuss.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, half inch sounds good.  Still wavering between x30 and x50 a bit.  Any others who have used one or both that can share what they like or dislike?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 4, 2013)

I have an X50 with a 1/2" tip. But, my friend bought a "buck" tip. So she can change out her X50 from the 1/2" tip to the buck tip when she needs it. I just had a buckling whose horns just wouldn't die. We ended up using that buck tip and his horns finally are gone. So being able to change out tips is really nice. Plus the 50 burns hotter so you can burn quicker.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 5, 2013)

I have both the X50 and X30.  My X50 got to the point I could not get a good connection and it would not get hot enough, so I switched to the X30 (with the 1/2" tip) and have used it for 3 years now.  Love it!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you all for the input.  I just ordered our new iron---Jeffers is having a one day sale today inf anyone is needed to place an order and want to save a few bucks.  CUPID13 is the coupon code.


----------

